# Goodbye my little redhead



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Pebbles 2004,12,05 - 2008,09,15

It is with great sadness and shock that I post of the loss of our beautiful little Pebbles. Last week during cage cleaning I found blood in her cage and discovered she had a rectal prolapse. It was out about 1 3/4". Thankfully we now have an emergency vet in this city who was familiar with hedgehogs so we were able to euthanize her. I am in absolute shock.

Pebbles was my diva. My wheeling maniac who could never keep weight on because she lived to wheel. She was one of the few who would wheel in front of anyone. I almost feel I should bury her with her wheel.

Pebbles loved to be out with the other girls but only because she could not resist chewing their quills. She would chase her target relentlessly. One night she would not leave the others alone and I kept moving her away from them. Finally I told her she was getting a time out and put her back in her cage. She rushed over to the bars and looked at me. I couldn't resist taking her picture and after I put it on the computer I realized she had her tongue stuck out at me. That was typical Pebbles.

We love you Pebbly Poo.










Pebbles and her friends Kendi and Lexie


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss of Pebbles. She will be missed.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Pebbles was a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww very sorry too hear about your loss of pebbles, she was very Beautiful!


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss. She sounded like a real character. Pebbles is in Rocky, Adrian, and my thoughts.


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

Very sad. Sorry for your loss.
R.


----------



## kacpooh (Sep 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

aww sorry for your loss.  she was a beautifull hedgie!!


----------



## clutterbuster (Dec 7, 2008)

What a sweet face to remember, condolences Nancy.


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

i am also sory for you ,,your little one was realy a beautiful one ,
and we never can find another one like our one ,,,it's impossible cause they all have her own way to be , we can just remenber the good days with them and enjoy that 

hope the best for you


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

Nancy, I'm so sorry to hear about Pebbles. She was a very cute hedgehog.


----------

